# Ich -piranha



## tdegrego (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a piranha about 4 days ago, he is a red bellied 5.5 inches long. Today i noticed that he probably has ich. On one side of his body there are a few white spots clearly looks like ich on his top fin and bottom fin. After work i'm going to the pet store and going to pick up some ich med, remove my carbon filter and apply the ich med. Anything else I should do besides a water 20% water change before applying med, and water changes after words. Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Sound like you're doing the right thing. Is it solo or with others? If it's with others, you might want to separate it while it heals so it isn't a target and so it doesnt spread the ich. Adding some aquarium salt and raising the temp a bit will help induce healing. Follow the ich medication directions to the T.


----------



## tdegrego (Sep 29, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Sound like you're doing the right thing. Is it solo or with others? If it's with others, you might want to separate it while it heals so it isn't a target and so it doesnt spread the ich. Adding some aquarium salt and raising the temp a bit will help induce healing. Follow the ich medication directions to the T.


 He is a solo, he seemed pretty stressed when i first got him, so i'm sure thats what helped him get the ich. Hopefully all goes well, thanks.


----------



## tdegrego (Sep 29, 2008)

So I originally thought that My red had ich, i recently purchased him about 5 days ago now. I'm not 100% sure so I thought I would take some pics and see what you guys thought it was. He also has a few spots on his lower fins but i was unable to get a picture. Thanks


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I do not believe so. Looks like he scraped a scale or 2. Keep the lights off, dont stress him, and feed healthy, and of course keep your water pristine. A healthy fish will fight off parasites. Stuff happens when they are stressed or injured. Since you just got him recently, he's probably been stressed a while. Just make him comfortable and keep an eye out for any outbreak that resembles him being sprinkled with salt. If so post up.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

the fin looks like it has something going on. try adding some salt,and up the temp a little. that will take care of ich if thats what it is


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my piranhas never had ich but my oscars a while back had it. ive never seen ich thats just in one spot its usually spread out covering the whole body. i would treat for it just to be on the safe side.
very nice red


----------



## SirusX1721 (Oct 6, 2008)

hard to tell from the pic but doesn't seem to be ich. As a few stated above treat it to be safe. Turning the lights off can help or what I do i put a piece of tinted glass between the light or a dimmer works wonders.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I wouldn't even bother with the ich meds. Raising the temp and adding some salt would take care of ich. And it doesn't even look like ich. I agree with the Dr. when saying it does look like he scraped himself.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Slytooth13 said:


> I wouldn't even bother with the ich meds. Raising the temp and adding some salt would take care of ich. And it doesn't even look like ich. I agree with the Dr. when saying it does look like he scraped himself.


I agree.
But without the salt.

Raising the temperature alone should do the trick.
I keep my tank(s) at a constant 85 degrees.
This alone prevents disease and parasites to a large degree.


----------

